# UK State Pension info....



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't know this, did you?

When you 'pop your clogs' your missus continues to get her part of your pension for one year. THEN it stops until she is eligible for her state pension which is 60 now but liable to change. Then she gets it again for life......

But of course the proper applications must be made to the UK Pension Service.

She will need help with that of course.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

King, do you get a full UK pension in LoS? - I'm asking because my parents live in Spain, but I've been trying to persuade them to come to CM for ages - the main problem they see is that in Spain they get their UK pension in full, but are adament that if they leave the EU they will loose it (or a sizable lump of it).


----------



## King Silk (Feb 25, 2009)

KhwaamLap said:


> King, do you get a full UK pension in LoS? - I'm asking because my parents live in Spain, but I've been trying to persuade them to come to CM for ages - the main problem they see is that in Spain they get their UK pension in full, but are adament that if they leave the EU they will loose it (or a sizable lump of it).


If they come here they should still get what they are currently getting. BUT they will not get the annual increases. Which is a Bluddy disgrace is it not?
No Free Health Service either.


----------

